# Coyotes



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

I love to trap yotes. Work does not let me trap much anymore. I always set a few yote traps. In my area it takes them 5 days to cover their land. 5 days ago I set on very freash tracks. They came through right on time. Cought a pair. The old male just went nuts when we pulled up but the female just set and waited for her turn to get shot. My 11 year old son was with me. He helped set the traps. I love having him with me and teaching him about the outdoors.
Steve


----------



## farmer9989 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would like to see your trap.Is it like a big varmint trap.We have a lot of hogs around here.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrates on the coyotes, and there's no better place to teach a son, than on a trap line,in the woods hunting,or in a boat fishing.Thats where my Dad taught me some fifty odd years ago,and not many days go by today, that I don't remember those good times we used to have together,just me and my Dad.I look forward to the day I can thank him for teaching me, and tell him I taught my two sons as well.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, get those kids involved any way you can. Today I killed a buck deer and this evening after skinning it out I started scraping the hide down to get ready for tanning. My 11 year old daughter wanted to watch and before I knew it, she was doing it herself. She wanted to experience what it was like, so I let her.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

farmer9989 The traps I use this time of year have a 4 1/2 inch space inside of the jaws when set. When the weather gets colder I will go to trap that has a 5 1/4 inch space inside the jaws. The bigger trap also has more spring power to come through a thin layer of frozen ground. 
Steve


----------

